# Help! My crestie has gone super pale!



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi, 

I brought my crested gecko home yesterday evening and she seemed to settle fine. She had a dark colour on her then. I've come back from work today and shes as pale as anything! Is this normal? 

I'm really worried that something is wrong and can't tell if shes eaten anything.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Could you try and get a photo up? That would help us.

It is probably just the gecko going into shed but they also have the ability to change colour/shade, often referred to as 'fired up'. If your vivarium is set up as it should be then you should have nothing to worry about.



Gavin.


----------



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

Just trying now. How do i upload pictures on here?

Thankyou for your quick response!


----------



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

ArwenLuna said:


> Just trying now. How do i upload pictures on here?
> 
> Thankyou for your quick response!


Upload them to a media hosting website like facebook, instagram, photobucket, flickr or the likes and then copy the Image URL, not the page URL.



Gavin.


----------



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

This was when i got her home lastnight..









[URL=http://s864.photobucket.com/user/Sara_Akl/media/20150930_195837_zpsr4kproxo.jpg.html]

This is her after i got home from work today :/

[IMG]http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab206/Sara_Akl/20150930_195837_zpsr4kproxo.jpg

p.s. sorry im such a noob.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

It's shedding, keep humidity up and leave it alone( they get cranky when shedding ). 



Gavin.


----------



## ArwenLuna (Sep 30, 2015)

Thankyou so much for you help, i was so panicked when i got home!


----------

